# Colin James and Suzie McNeil



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Saw them last night in Medicine Hat, small venue, like 700 people. Wow, great show! Suzie sang her short set with unreal emotion, in a really informal setting. Her, keyboard guy, acoustic guitar guy, all on bar stools, playing and singing their asses off. Then Colin came out and rocked the crowd for 2 hours, complete with multiple guitar changes, 3 strats, 1 tele, one Gibby hollow body, 2 acoustics, 1 resonator, an old Dano, and an oddball I didn't recognize. Great show, great tunes, a really good dose of the blues, and a good taste of the new material on the new album. I got a chance to talk to both of them after the show, and Colin told me that he just got a Fender endorsement, I think I smell a signature strat. Suzie will make a big impact on the future music of this country, and in my opinion is one of the best Canadian female vocalists working today.

Regards


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

avalancheMM said:


> Saw them last night in Medicine Hat, small venue, like 700 people. Wow, great show! Suzie sang her short set with unreal emotion, in a really informal setting. Her, keyboard guy, acoustic guitar guy, all on bar stools, playing and singing their asses off. Then Colin came out and rocked the crowd for 2 hours, complete with multiple guitar changes, 3 strats, 1 tele, one Gibby hollow body, 2 acoustics, 1 resonator, an old Dano, and an oddball I didn't recognize. Great show, great tunes, a really good dose of the blues, and a good taste of the new material on the new album. I got a chance to talk to both of them after the show, and Colin told me that he just got a Fender endorsement, I think I smell a signature strat. Suzie will make a big impact on the future music of this country, and in my opinion is one of the best Canadian female vocalists working today.
> 
> Regards


Did you ask him why he hasn't got his ass on the GuitarsCanada forum yet? :smile:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Colin James will be in Calgary Wednesday night at the Jubilee Auditorium.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I saw the same show in Vancouver at the Orpheum and I concur completely. Suzie McNeil completely blew me away. I wanted to buy her CD at the end of the show but there was a big line up at the sales table so I decided to get it on iTunes. Colin was amazing. It was cool to here him reminisce about a time when he played with SRV on that very stage. He walked over to the spot and said "right here". It was cool. 

That's two of his shows I've seen to date and both were 10/10. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been debating whether or not to go to the coming concert at Massey Hall in Toronto, and I think you guys just swayed me lofu


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Colin played a corporate Christmas party I went to a few years ago. It was the one and only time I've seen him and he put on a great show. As I recall he played a Les Paul almost all night, and a Strat for a few tunes. I'm sure he was "travelling light", with a rented backline. 

I've been a fan since I first heard a bootleg tape of "Why'd You Lie" in 1988 or so.

Suzie is a hometown girl too (yay Georgetown).


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I wish he'd play small places in Vancouver every once in a while.
One of the first shows I went to was sneaking into the Commodore Ballroom under-age to see Colin James (1988).

he kicks all kinds of ass :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

puckhead said:


> I wish he'd play small places in Vancouver every once in a while.
> One of the first shows I went to was sneaking into the Commodore Ballroom under-age to see Colin James (1988).
> 
> he kicks all kinds of ass :smilie_flagge17:


He played the Canada Day Celebration in Cloverdale one year. I was really pumped to go. Then at the last minute my boss had me working out of town all weekend and I missed it. Luckily my wife was kind enough to call me while she was watching the show so I got to hear a little over a cheap cell phone. yaaaaay. I was soo pissed. Luckily I got to see him a couple of years later in Vancouver with the Little Big band. 

I agree, I wish he played more shows locally. I think he lives here, doesn't he??


----------

